# Help???



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

So, I'm still pretty new to the forum, and to be honest I never realy thought about making my own halloween decor until i found this site. I've became addicted extremely fast, and want to move on to bigger, better things. I don't really expect to finish anything similar to what I'm asking before this year, but I figure if I wanna have an awesome haunt next year, why not get started now? So I want to make some sort of animitronic/pneumatic prop, but my biggest problem is I have absolutely no clue what I'm doing, and neither does anyone I know, so I was wondering if anyone could "tutor" me in this. ANY help is greatly apprecieated. I would like to start simple, maybe a haunted chandelier or a jumping spider of some sort? Thanks for any help, even the basics, that you can give me.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Check out the how to forum here, as well as sites like Haunt Project and the Monster List. Pick out a prop you want to build, then jump in. Take your time, & don't be afraid to ask questions. You're on what has to be one of the friendliest, most helpful forums on the web. Don't let the build intimidate you - props are built the same way you eat an elephant - one bite at a time.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Try www.scaryguys.com they have a great selection of "how to" DVDs


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

hedg12 said:


> Check out the how to forum here, as well as sites like Haunt Project and the Monster List. Pick out a prop you want to build, then jump in. Take your time, & don't be afraid to ask questions. You're on what has to be one of the friendliest, most helpful forums on the web. Don't let the build intimidate you - props are built the same way you eat an elephant - one bite at a time.


I'd have to say that as a new person myself I think this site is amazing with the amount of information shared. It is so inspiring. And I was having a chuckle at your elephant quote as a co-worker who is from Sweden used to say that all the time - I had never heard it elsewhere before.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to cross sites here, but this is a good read with pictures from the other forum:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/77731-beginners-guide-props-pneumatics.html


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh crap...crossing the streams....total protonic reversal. You're gonna endanger us. You are going to endanger our client - the nice lady, who paid us in advance.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

From the sticky thread in the tech terror area, 
Use of Prop Controllers, ...










Note - I recently purchased a Nerve Center controller via Monster Guts. I'm working with another forum member on a pneumatic prop that will be wired to the controller. When it's completed, I'll illustrate the configuration.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

DarkLore said:


> Oh crap...crossing the streams....total protonic reversal. You're gonna endanger us. You are going to endanger our client - the nice lady, who paid us in advance.


LMAO!!!!!!! 
I was going to say something about crossing streams, but I was at a campout a long time ago and somethings are better unsaid.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps someone could suggest a good basic prop for a beginner in pneumatics to start with


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You can always count on Darklore to save a 1000 words with a perfect picture!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Start with basic straight tombstone pop up. The are no levers PR mechanisms. Just mount the piston parallel to the back of the tombstone and attach a mask to the end of the piston. You wil need a 12" throw dual acting piston, a 1/4" diam 5 way solenoid, a controller and timer. The biggest decision is the controller because u generally will use the same type throughout your haunt. You want to think about how many props you plan on doing next year sound and lighting. 


I use booboxes which aren't geared to scene set up than individual props. The nerve center is another option as is picaxe based controller. You can go cheap and use AC based or sensor, but most people gravitate to DC based solutions. Make sure your solenoid is the same current as your controller relays.

Good luck!


----------

